# Vampirism in 40K?(a question)



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

So... after looking through the advanced search, I haven't found anything, but I've also read there exists such, but I'd like more confirmation?

I'm running a Dark Heresy have(well, more like an Open World 40K RPG than true Dark Heresy with how I run is) and curious if any exist, and how to Implement them?

Sure, I could say they are creatures of Khorne or Slaanesh(?) or someone did a Chaotic ritual to become immortal but must feed on living creatures to sustain themselves.

But are there any (obviously not legal in the Imperium) ways to become one and not have a Chaos fueled mind? like the Imperium, but would rather fight for it in blood or money, Khorne is just, too blood crazxed for my tastes, I lean towards Slaanesh, and the Imperium is very strict but lax*(Can't control everything, tries it's best, only succeeds in controlling some aspects of life)

Would a Rogue Trader accept one in their crew if they could curtail any thirst for the crew? I know they often employ aliens simply because it is profitable, unless their marque of trade restricts them from doing such.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I assume that you are thinking about traditional Dracula style curse of immortality with never-ending thirst style vampire? Or something a bit more open ended? Is this a npc you are trying to work in, or a player trying to convince you that this is a good idea? 

The 40k universe is a variable playground for the strange and surreal. There are already immortal beings (perpetuals, deamons, xenos that are all but immortal) so it wouldn't be such a stretch for a vampire-like creature. 

You could easily say that it was a rare xeno-virus that causes the person infected to age incredible slowly (it would appear to be immortality as far as human life span is concerned ) but the downside of the virus is a intense need for a compound found only in fresh blood of the host species.

There is cannon on pyskers who have a form of psy-vampirism. They feed on extremes of emotions from others- expecially fear. It's like a drug addiction, a high they get from it. The character I can think of starts killing people merely to feed off their fear of death and pain.

If it is an npc you can pretty much find a way to work it in. 

If it is a player character, however, pile on the negatives. Daylight on a planet burns them, religious icons repell them(think about this in 40k... nearly everything has a blessing on it or a holy marking), they cannot enter a personal area without invite, the smell of blood causes willpower tests of increasing difficulty, they invoke some of the negative social challenges of a blank.

Be absolutely clear this is a curse. No if, ands, or buts about it. Make them really think how bad they want this and why they want it- if it is merely for special snowflake status then I would advise against it. Consider what it possible could do to your storyline to have a vampire (if you are going with some of the traditional bonuses they get) in the party.

I would really have to know more about why this topic came up in your storyline to give a clearer opinion as a fellow gamemaster.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Well if you are looking at vampires, look no further than the Blood Angels and their descendants. The Blood Drinkers in particular, has given in to the red thirst and have been the cause of citizens disappearing on worlds theyve been at.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Dracula style, preferred, I remember reading somewhere that there werwe Halo devices that made you near immortal but you had an intense hunger(to power the machines) I had thoughts on trying to find a way to get my character going with it(I'm a DMPC who doesn't do much beyond supply support to the players so essentially I'm just a lone NPC plus all the other NPC's)

I love playing, but I dislike alot of other people's DMing styles.

I had plans on having sunlight burn, holy icons would repel, near immortality and strength are what I was looking for to be honest.


I'm very certain Imperial Authorities would not like you, Chaos would most likely try to tempt you, but I'm not sure how a Rogue trader would feel about you, since I know they use a variety of weapons and aliens(as long as they were handed this marque from the Emperor himself, they have near unlimited power aside from trading/fighting for Chaos) am I right?

*Admits he's been binging on Hellsing lately.

*Had plans on allowing a player(or anyone) who has consumed blood every 4 hours to not be affected by sunlight, but holy icons will always repel.


Something I came up with earlier:

The people of the planet Noctisur(NOK-TIS-ER), live in perpetual darkness(very much like Mordia except it's the whole planet, not just one side eternally scorched and one dark) and due to the consistency of disease on the planet(plus a little exploration into Alien ruins) they develop a serum, this serum increases lifespans by 10 fold with known side effects as increased night vision, extremely slowed aging, supernatural strength, toughness and agility, the costs started showing though, anyone travelling offworld noticed direct sunlight nearly killed them on some occasions and weakened others, they found they could not enter(without severe willpower) into private property unless they were invited(killed door to door sales men since they couldn't hold a job XD).

Mass at Imperial churches all but disappeared, as Priests could not touch their holy icons without burning, as this occurred, some began noticing a hunger normal food could not satiate over a period of days, Someone accidentally cut themselves and someone else in hunger(WIP hold on)


----------

